
Rape Results In More Pregnancies Than Consensual Sex - allenwlee
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-08/rape-results-more-pregnancies-not-less
======
stephengillie
The study compares numbers from different time periods - the non-consensual
number is taken from 2010, while the consensual number was taken from 2001.

